# VTF-2 MK4 vs VTF-3 MK4 vs VTF-15H



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Obviously, I know the VTF-15H is the most superior out of all the subs I have listed. However, I'm looking into upgrading and I want to know if it is worth saving for the most expensive sub HSU makes, or if I should go for the VTF-3 or 2. I would rather not go for the VTF-2 as my fiance absolutely hates the feet it has, so I'm not sure if her wanting the more expensive options is a blessing or a curse yet. I have an Onkyo TX-NR 709 and Pioneer SP-PK51FS. I'm using the sub that came with the system so whatever I get, I'm sure it will be a very noticeable increase in sound quality.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

What is the size of the room you are planning to use it in?


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Well for now a very very very small living room in an apartment, but I'd like this to be my final investment into the sub, so eventually this will be the sub that is in my home theater room. This thread contains pictures of my set up (the center speaker much lower now and the couch is replaced with a nice dark brown leather couch) but this is the room the sub will be in for the time being. With that being said I probably won't be in this apartment much longer since I'm looking for jobs out of state along with my fiance.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

With that being the case, I think I would personally opt for the VTF-15H. You might have to dial it back a bit for the short term, but you won't feel the need to replace it later when you go to a bigger space. 

27dnast is actually somewhat in this position. He has a MK4 right now and is trying to decide if he should go with 2 MK4s or one 15H. He contacted HSU and they suggested that going with the one 15H would be the better of the 2 options. With that being the case, even if you decided to add a second later, it still might not equal one 15H.......


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

It seems like the VTF-15H probably is the best choice. Any idea where I can find some help on how to set it up though? It looks like there is a lot of different settings on this sub.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

27dnast might be able to provide a little assistance - and I am pretty certain he has lauded HSU's customer service so you might be able to contact them directly. IIRC, there are a couple other owners as well that may be able to help (names escape atm unfortunately).

I own 2 SVS subs, so I am probably not going to be much help setting it up.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

That's alright your opinion on the matter is more than enough help.


----------

